# 3BLD buffers (transistion from OP to 3 style)



## Lupus3141 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
This is my first post here so please tell me what I did wrong and I will correct it if I can...

I am currently at around 1:30 in 3BLD using M2/OP (and a few EKA corner comms). For M2 I use the standard DF buffer and for OP/EKA corners I don't use UBR, but instead RBU like JPerm teachs it in his tutorial. Currently, I have a DNF rate of around 70% and I definitely have to work on this, but I would like to switch to 3 style corners when I am sub 1:10 and my DNF rate drops under 50%. 
My problem with that is that I think its comparatively bad to use RBU as my Buffer for 3 style, so UBR or BFR will be a better choice. My two questions are:
1. RBU or BFR corner buffer (I don't want to become world class btw xD)
2. If I can also use RBU as my buffer (because it may be nearly equally fast), should I switch my OP buffer from RBU to UBR as well in order to make the transistion easier (e.g. I could use 3 style for those cycles that I have already learnt, but OP for all the ones I don't know yet)?

Thank's in advance for your answers and happy cubing!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 8, 2021)

Lupus3141 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This is my first post here so please tell me what I did wrong and I will correct it if I can...
> 
> I am currently at around 1:30 in 3BLD using M2/OP (and a few EKA corner comms). For M2 I use the standard DF buffer and for OP/EKA corners I don't use UBR, but instead RBU like JPerm teachs it in his tutorial. Currently, I have a DNF rate of around 70% and I definitely have to work on this, but I would like to switch to 3 style corners when I am sub 1:10 and my DNF rate drops under 50%.
> ...


(I'm a BLD noob so take this with a pinch of salt)

UFR is the best buffer for 3 style because the commutators are fast and are highly speed optimized. If you have an unusually high DNF rate like that, you should find out your DNF reasons and fix them(It can be a particular letter pair you get wrong, or your recall, not being familiar with setup moves or letter scheme etc.)


----------



## Lupus3141 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for your fast reply, I guess I should film myself more often or do some sighted solves. May I ask what your DNF rate is?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 8, 2021)

Lupus3141 said:


> Thanks for your fast reply, I guess I should film myself more often or do some sighted solves. May I ask what your DNF rate is?


When I was into BLD, the lowest I ever got in a session was somewhere in the 45-50 range (I used to average 2 minutes back then lol) but I quit BLD bc of frustration

My DNF rate on average was around 60%

(I was doing multiple recalls hence the low DNF rate)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 8, 2021)

I think doing more sighted solves with the new BLD method you are trying to adapt to is the best way you can go about it.


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd recommend, if you really wanna learn 3-style, to just go cold turkey into it. I assume you use RBU because you're a left handed solver?


----------



## Lupus3141 (Mar 8, 2021)

jronge94 said:


> I'd recommend, if you really wanna learn 3-style, to just go cold turkey into it. I assume you use RBU because you're a left handed solver?


No, I am right handed, but my buffer for OP corners is RBU, so my question if I should switch my OP buffer to UBR because I could use UBR for 3 style as well. Or is it just better to stick with RBU until I am sub 1:10 or so and directly learn 3 style with UBR?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 8, 2021)

If you want to learn 3 style switch to UF/UFR. DF and UBR are not good buffers.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 8, 2021)

You can get sub 1 globally with M2/OP


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 8, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> You can get sub 1 globally with M2/OP


I mean you can get sub-40 with it, if you wanna get good at bld learning 3-style can be done at any point. There's no real point in waiting until you're sub-x




tx789 said:


> If you want to learn 3 style switch to UF/UFR. DF and UBR are not good buffers.


UBR us a good buffer though the thing is just UF/UFR combo is OO



Lupus3141 said:


> No, I am right handed, but my buffer for OP corners is RBU, so my question if I should switch my OP buffer to UBR because I could use UBR for 3 style as well. Or is it just better to stick with RBU until I am sub 1:10 or so and directly learn 3 style with UBR?



There's no difference between UBR and RBU omly the sticker you trace from. So it doesn't really matter if you stick to that piece.

I'm just going to say if you're gonna learn edge comms just learn UF comms as comms are the best for this buffer.

UFR is probably the best buffer for corners, bu the difference is marginally small compared to UBR and UBL, but it's also nice for your parity algs as UF and UFR are adjacent and create better parity algs.

So in short learn UF for 3-style. The choice for corner buffer is less important, but I'd always just recommend to choose UFR as it's still better.
Also dive in cold turkey, it's a pain at first, but the fastest way to learn. Just learn corners first, get used to them (which took 2/3 months for me). Decide after if you're still up for edges


----------



## tx789 (Mar 9, 2021)

jronge94 said:


> I mean you can get sub-40 with it, if you wanna get good at bld learning 3-style can be done at any point. There's no real point in waiting until you're sub-x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UFR is the best and switching when learning 3 style is a good time. It'll help you learn all of it since you won't use op some of the time.


----------



## Lupus3141 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you all, so my conclusion is to stick with RUB until I feel ready for learning 3 style (but before I should really drop my DNF rate under 50% or so) and then learn corner comms for UFR. I think 3 style for edges is not that important for me (yet) since advanced M2 combined with some Turbo cases it already quite fast.

What do you think how many solves I should do a day in order to get used to 3 style in an acceptable amount of time (maybe 3 months or so)? Currently, I do around 10 BLD solves a day, but I fear that this won't be enough to get used to all the comms (439 comms / 4 comms per solve / 10 solves a day = 11 days of practising for a certain comm to show up again)


----------

